# Installed Tarm and EKO Pics Wanted



## Eric Johnson (Feb 9, 2008)

One of our sponsors, Dave at Cozy Heat is now a Tarm dealer in addition to still carrying the EKO line. Dave would like to get some pics of installations of both types of boilers, especially outdoor installs, if anyone has one (i.e., in a shed or other insulated enclosure). He wants to use them for promotional purposes.

If you want to contribute any pics, just post them here, and he can recover them directly or contact you for bigger files. Any questions, feel free to contact Dave directly through his website (top banner).


----------



## Eric Johnson (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm bumping this thread. Doesn't anyone want to share a pic or two of their setup? I'll post one of mine when I get on the other computer.


----------



## bbb123 (Feb 12, 2008)

It's a trick don't do it.


----------



## wdc1160 (Feb 12, 2008)

Not one person posted in response Eric.  

Yah feel the love?


----------



## bbb123 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok don't rank to hard I'm missing some covers, the oil boiler does goes in the same chimney its not hooked up (oil tank gone) and flue is blocked off (plate on top of boiler under rag).  Another suggestion the green on the thermovar is from the threads leaking at install USE THE THREAD AND GOOP THEY GIVE YOU.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks good to me. Thanks.

Here's the business end of my setup.


----------



## Nofossil (Feb 12, 2008)

I've posted a bunch of mine in other threads, and it's not outdoors. Since you're feeling lonely, here's one:


----------



## bbb123 (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL Nofo I like the bumper sticker


----------



## 55Razor (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll try to post some pictures of my boiler shed and setup this weekend; never see it in the daytime during the week!


----------



## eekster (Feb 15, 2008)

I too have pics on another thread, here"s my setup. 
 Keith


----------



## 55Razor (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is my Boiler Shed.


----------



## 55Razor (Feb 20, 2008)

And here is my boiler. As you may be able to see, I still have some finish work to do inside, but I don't want to get done too soon; then I have to work in the house!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## webbie (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey, I lifted a couple of these pics and used them in our Central Heat Intro article:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/central_heat

let me know if anyone minds.....you know, some folks don't like to be famous!


----------



## Gene C (Mar 20, 2008)

I installed this Tarm on 1-2-2008. Very satisfied with unit once I figured out how to operate it properly. Thanks to this Forum for the guidance. Cresote stains on the wall below the chimney cleanout are not from this boiler.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice looking installation, Gene! Thanks for sharing.

And welcome to the Boiler Room. Glad we were able to help.


----------



## tuolumne (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's my Eko 40 with 1000 gallon pressurized storage.  I still need to stack the tanks, tie them in and insulate.  The house gets spray foam insulation on Wednesday, so Tuesday I'm bringing water up from the well, filling the system and running the boiler.  Hopefully all goes well so things won't freeze up from here on out.


----------



## trehugr (Mar 30, 2008)

tuolumne, can you tell me a couple things? I want to do the same storage system. (2/500 gallon tanks) How much ceiling height will be needed to stack 2 tanks ? Will you be using any of the existing fittings on the lower tank? I only have 7' 6" from floor to floor joists. How will you lift the second tank ? Most of the 500 gallon tank dimentions come in at 37" wide 45" tall.


----------



## trailhound68 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice installation, yeah. But illegal where I come from. By code, if it matters, you cannot install this device in a garage for reasons of potential gas fumes.


----------



## Gene C (Mar 30, 2008)

Trailhound68.
     Good observation! However, I converted this garage area into a workshop (Computers,tools etc..) with a partitioned off area for wood storage. The garage is attached to this Shop's outside wall and the only access to the garage is thru a "normally closed" steel door.


----------



## tuolumne (Mar 31, 2008)

trehugr said:
			
		

> tuolumne, can you tell me a couple things? I want to do the same storage system. (2/500 gallon tanks) How much ceiling height will be needed to stack 2 tanks ? Will you be using any of the existing fittings on the lower tank? I only have 7' 6" from floor to floor joists. How will you lift the second tank ? Most of the 500 gallon tank dimentions come in at 37" wide 45" tall.


I am not using any existing fittings for the main loop, only for temperature readings and draining.  The tanks nest slightly, so 86-88" is my guess without measureing.  I can drive my tractor with forks into the basement, otherwise you'll need block and tackle.


----------



## smangold (Mar 31, 2008)

trailhound68 said:
			
		

> Nice installation, yeah. But illegal where I come from. By code, if it matters, you cannot install this device in a garage for reasons of potential gas fumes.


 Hi, I am a Ct. builder and after a conversation with the building inspector in my town, you can install a boiler in a garage. As long as its either in a separate room with a fire door and wall or 18" raised off the garage floor. Of course all inspectors interpret the code differently. Scott


----------



## Seyiwmz (Apr 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of my install.    

Seyiwmz


----------



## barnartist (Apr 4, 2008)

this is turning out to be one of my favorite pages. I think it should be manditory to post a system pic, although when I load mine it won't be as nice as you guys.
How in the heck do you guys have these in your house and not smoke out your family? I have even installed a draft inducer and still get lots of smoke at me. 
I'll post when I finish my latest plumbing circus.


----------



## taxidermist (Apr 4, 2008)

barnartist said:
			
		

> this is turning out to be one of my favorite pages. I think it should be manditory to post a system pic, although when I load mine it won't be as nice as you guys.
> How in the heck do you guys have these in your house and not smoke out your family? I have even installed a draft inducer and still get lots of smoke at me.
> I'll post when I finish my latest plumbing circus.




I see a fancy smoke hood on the picture above Great Idea!!


----------



## trehugr (Apr 5, 2008)

Seyiwmz said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of pics of my install.
> 
> Seyiwmz



I am curious why your expansion tank is installed above the rest of your system. Does it have to be this way to work properly? Exactly what model # is your tank? I noticed in your video, your storage tank is different or is that after you insulated? 

Cool photos and video Seyiwmz. Provides the best pictures of a pressure storage system i've seen so far.


----------



## Seyiwmz (Apr 7, 2008)

Trehugr,  I used a the sx-40v from amtrol.  Cost was about 120 bucks. It's location developed because I thought it would look cool above everything.  No system requirements for it being there.   No problems.  And the video was made after I insulated it and made a box over the tank.  That way I could throw a drum-set on top.  If I started the boiler back up I might make a video that shows the smoke suction hood in action.  It works pretty good.  It might be the answer for the fellow (Barnartist) above with the smoke problem.  Makes refueling a pleasure........   Thanks for the compliments.   Guy


----------



## barnartist (Apr 7, 2008)

I might have to do that Seyiwmz. 
How much do you heat with your 40? and how far down (temp cooling) can you let your tank get to and recharge it in one load of wood?


----------



## Seyiwmz (Apr 8, 2008)

Barnartist,  I'm sorry to admit I can't answer the question.  I don't do the up and down method.  I usually just heat it up and continue to burn for weeks on end before shutting down.  Counting my garage, I'm heating about 2800 square feet.  I only keep the garage 55 to 60 degrees.


----------



## barnartist (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats how Iv'e been burning too. Thanks.


----------



## Sizzler (Jun 22, 2008)

Here are some pics of our system with 1000 gallons of pressurized storage. The EKO was delivered late March and is now up and running.

Have been heating our DHW the past few days. Aside from a few minor leaks and some blown fuses things are working out nicely. The unit is installed in a 600 sq ft garage and tied into a triangletube indirect water heater and oil boiler which both reside in the basement.


----------



## Sizzler (Jun 22, 2008)

1000 gallon propane tank


----------



## Sizzler (Jun 22, 2008)

Expansion tanks


----------



## sdrobertson (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice - Neat and clean.


----------



## MyOutdoors (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice Pics!  Do the LP tanks that you use for storage already come with the bulk head fittings?  I haven't seen a pic yet with a HX plate yet?


----------



## MrEd (Jun 23, 2008)

Sizzler said:
			
		

> 1000 gallon propane tank



SIzzler, any chance you could detail what each of those pipes are doing on your tank? I am setting mine up this summer, and was only planning on a in on top, out on bottom, and perhaps a temperature probe...clearly there is a lot more going on with your tank.

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Sizzler (Jun 23, 2008)

The tank arrived from the factory with five fittings on top and one 1 1/4" drain plug on the bottom. The top connections were of various sizes....... 1 1/4", 1", 1", 3/4" and 3/4".  I added three 1 1/2" Weldolets to the top of the tank and capped off both of the 3/4" inlets. 

What you are seeing in the photo's from left to right are

1 1/4" inlet (feed from boiler main loop)
1 1/2" add on  ( 12"galvanized pipe nipple with 18" long reach thermometer monitoring tank temps)
1 1/2" add on ( 8"black pipe nipple with psi gauge)
1"  supply line from tank to house baseboards and DHW indirect (house loop -draws hot water from top of tank)
3/4" capped off (this is the line tipping back towards the wall)
1" return from house loop (returns water to bottom of tank)
1 1/2" inlet add on (feed from boiler main loop)
3/4" capped off 

We might have gotten by without adding the additional tank fittings but figured this way I will be covered if another zone or more gauges are needed. We have a 1000 sq ft shop attached to this garage that will likely get tied in also. The boiler return comes from the 1 1/4" line at the bottom of the tank.


----------

